# Went on a collecting trip today



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Brought back four maple sticks. Three root sticks and one that was a sucker growing off an old stump.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

dww2
Nice bundle of sticks , will keep you busy for awhile. I'm working on a maple stick now, the way things are going in my neck of the woods I'm setting them up for hiking & personal protection.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Chris. Pretty happy with them. Going to be a long year waiting for them to season.

Maple is good stuff. Nice and sturdy but still light enough to handle. It can deliver a good solid thunk when needed. My regular walking stick is a maple root stick.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

and to think I used to throw stuff like that away - and now, I can't find any !!
Looking forward to your new projects - how long do you let them cure ?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

It's the one good thing about the poor topsoil here. Root sticks grow like magic.

I'll let them season about a year.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I can find them knurly but not straight or straight but not knurly.
I can't wait to see how they look finished out.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah it's going to be a loooooong year waiting for them to season.


----------

